# Briggs Intek problem



## aau10 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm trying to help a friend with his 24 hp Intek. It's hard to start and seems flooded when it finally starts. It seems to run ok at full throttle but misfires at lower rpms. Misfire goes away if either plug wire is removed. Also when the ignition is turned off it trys to keep running for several seconds. The carb has been cleaned and Seafoam has been added to gas along with valves being adjusted. Any ideas?


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

hi aau, and welcome to TF 

it sounds like there are 2 separate problems here. i have no idea what to tell u about the flooding/misfiring, so i'll skip to the second.

4 or 5 years ago, i had to replace my original briggs engine, and i bought a 17.5 hp Intek. my original briggs engine would often continue to run after turning off the engine. the intek has a fuel shutoff solenoid, and i'll assume your friend's has one too. for the engine to continue to run with the ignition off, i have to think that solenoid is either defective or not wired properly. my intek has never continued to run after turning it off.


----------

